# Introducing Woodbine-Way IDOL Demitasse



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so.. I finally went and picked out our kabooki show replacement... and here she is!!


sire is american idol.. her beautiful white buck i just adore!!.. he won BIS yesterday too as a 2 year old... he is gorgeous and his sister, won RIS last week.. and mother who is a CH milk amazing


her dam is a 2 year old FF doe.. shes milking 19 pounds a day!!! poor thing is scrawny.. the breeder did a full panel to find any issues, but she's just milking ridiculous... but the breeder is trying to get her production down so she'll add on weight.

demitasse.. or demi.. is white and really light cream... with two chocolate spots on each shoulder.. hence the name.. she is just a doll! and a very correct one at that.. I didn't get to bring her home yet.. but i will on the 6th


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

She is beautiful. Wow love that head of hers. She looks so sweet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the new addition


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats...she has such a sweet expression! Love her markings, really unique.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

it took me two hours to decide.. but i think i did well... she's really promising looking..

best part is.. i get to keep kabooki!! she's going into the boer percentage program... and i get the yummy milk.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

SDK said:


> her dam is a 2 year old FF doe.. shes milking 19 pounds a day!!!


Whoa! That's pretty amazing! :shocked:

What a cute little thing...I have such a soft spot for earless little babies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful mancha! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is very pretty....  ...you should be proud.......I bet it is killing you.... to have to wait ....to bring her home............ :help: :wink:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

What a beautiful little face! Congratulations!!! Bet you can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> She is very pretty....  ...you should be proud.......I bet it is killing you.... to have to wait ....to bring her home............ :help: :wink:


you'd think so wouldn't you.. but.. today is my only day of rest.. then finals tomorrow and wednesday.. then our huge memorial fair for a week.. then its time for rochelle baby watch, i get to clip the bucks and bebop, and then i get her.. lol it'll fly by


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck on your finals SDK ...... :hug: 

Oh yea....Sounds like ....you'll be keeping real busy......so the wait for her .....will be less .... :wink: 

Have a fun week ~!!! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------

